# You don't know Jack



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Who does your family geneology trace back to?



The Schitt Family
>For some time many of us have wondered just who is Jack Schitt?
>
>We find ourselves at a loss when someone says,
>
>'You don't know Jack Schitt!'
>
>Well, thanks to my genealogy efforts, you can now respond in an 
>intellectual way.
>
>Jack Schitt is the only son of Awe Schitt.
>
>Awe Schitt, the fertilizer magnate, married O. Schitt, the owner of Needeep 
>N. Schitt, Inc. They had one son, Jack.
>
>In turn, Jack Schitt married Noe Schitt. The deeply religious couple 
>produced six children: Holie Schitt, Giva Schitt, Fulla Schitt, Bull 
>Schitt, and the twins Deep Schitt and Dip Schitt.
>
>Against her parents' objections, Deep Schitt married Dumb Schitt, a high 
>school dropout.
>
>After being married 15 years, Jack and Noe Schitt divorced.
>
>Noe Schitt later married Ted Sherlock, and because her kids were l iving 
>with them, she wanted to keep her previous name. She was then known as Noe 
>Schitt Sherlock.
>
>Meanwhile, Dip Schitt married Loda Schitt,
>
>And they produced a son with a rather nervous disposition named Chicken 
>Schitt.
>
>Two of the other six children, Fulla Schitt and Giva Schitt were 
>inseparable throughout childhood and subsequently married the Happens 
>brothers in a dual ceremony.
>
>The wedding announcement in the newspaper announced the Schitt-Happens 
>nuptials.
>
>The Schitt-Happens children were Dawg, Byrd, and Horse.
>
>Bull Schitt, the prodigal son, left home to tour the world.
>
>He recently returned from Italy with his new Italian bride, Pisa Schitt.
>
>Now when someone says, 'You don't know Jack Schitt,' you can correct them.
>
>Sincerely,
>Crock O. Schitt

:lol:


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

-_O- :O||:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

That's the funniest bunch of Schitt I've ever seen. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fiction32 (Feb 21, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!.......


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I've met a couple of jack ***es. Now I know jack schitt.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Awesome! That was great!


----------

